# plants that darken the water



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is there any plants that piranhas like that also darken the water and semi float


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I tried a whole host of plants to float to darken the tank( lilies, water sprite, anacharis, duck weed, hog wort, and some others that escape me). With all of them, unless you have a tall tank and a lot of time on your hands, won't work too well. Usually the plants on the bottom don't get enough light and die; but there are too many gaps to provide good cover from the light from the plants on top. Most pond plants like lillipads are horrible for the aquarium. I use anubias barteri. If you get a large one, they have huge, tall leaves that provide a lot of shade. Plus they are low light and extremely hardy.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dont have any plants under neith the water level in the tank. mine are all just plastic but i want to get some real ones


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh and by saying darken water i mean that they make the color of the water darker and also shade the water from light


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

there is no plant to chemically darken the water to my knowledge, but consider the bog wood tied with java fern, as for floating plants i dont have much luck with for many a reason.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

doesnt that blackwater extract help darken the water some?? hogs wort seems to do quite well at floating as long as you have 1 end planted, its worked for me at times


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> oh and by saying darken water i mean that they make the color of the water darker and also shade the water from light


 no there is no plant like this available


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

psrotten said:


> doesnt that blackwater extract help darken the water some?? hogs wort seems to do quite well at floating as long as you have 1 end planted, its worked for me at times


 yes it does (BWE)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well i will get some BWE to help darken the color of the water but is there a plant that semi floats

like it isnt resting on the bottom but isnt floating all the way on the surface

finda like betwwen the top and the bottom of the tnak and isnt planted at the ground of the tank


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oh and has big leaves


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> oh and has big leaves


 if you want an ID you need to post a pic


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > oh and has big leaves
> ...


 i dont ant an ID i just want to know if there is a fw plant like this


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 huh?









heres a handy link


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

would these be ok in a piranha tank

marsilea hirsuta

nymphaea pubescens

and i like this one Innes cladophora aeqaqropila


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> would these be ok in a piranha tank
> 
> marsilea hirsuta
> 
> ...


 all 3 of these can go with piranhas, now the only trouble is finding some









may I suggest you go to your LFS and see what they have, get the scientific names wrtiien down, as there selection is far smaller than the selection of nature


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Try giant vallisneria.
It's a rooted, grass-like plant which can grow up to 3 ft in length (thin, 1-2cm. strands) given the proper circumstances, and will cover the surface once large enough.
And it looks great if planted in the corner, letting it flow in the current of a small filter.

Perfect example: Stugge's redbelly tank























Click here for more...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Try giant vallisneria.
> It's a rooted, grass-like plant which can grow up to 3 ft in length (thin, 1-2cm. strands) given the proper circumstances, and will cover the surface once large enough.
> And it looks great if planted in the corner, letting it flow in the current of a small filter.
> 
> ...


 iv got those i bought them as babies hoping they would grow, only one have grown, the rest seem to be very slow or die







i think they are brilliant as i find p's love to hide in them


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

there are nine pygos in a what size tank?

i see if i can find some of that plant

how do you pernouce that name?


----------

